# period after ICSI



## Northernmonke

Hi all story of me in signature, I am now in full flow after failed IVF and it is so heavy and lots of clots and lining I assume, is this normal. I had similar last time but theres more yucky stuff this time x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

sorry i cant help, just wanted to say sorry about your failed ivf, im due to start very soon, theres always something to worry about isnt there x


----------



## Taylah

Hi nothermonke, so sorry Hun , it may be normal I'm not sure but I had this kind of thing once when ttc naturally, my fs said it could have been early miscarriage, this does happen to a lot of women at least once before ou get your bfp, I'm sure next time will be your turn xxx


----------



## Arimas

Yes, it is normal. My period started two days before my first blood test and the RE said it may be because of the progesterone and I may still have a bfp and to wait until the blood test results. It was a bfn and my period stayed for a total of 8 days and it was very heavy and lots of clots. Some clots were so thick that i could feel them pass through. (sorry tmi) My second period wasn't so bad but it was 46 or 47 days later. I hope my next cycle it is closer to a normal 30 days like it was before the IVF but as of now I dont know. 

Hope this helps, if you have any concerns just ask your RE and they may be able to reassure you that it is normal and should regulate as your body adjusts from the withdrawl of medications.


----------



## Springy

Northern - it is TOTALLY normal .... and as my RE told me it is "the salt-in-the-wound" after a failed IVF cycle.

I had heavy bleeding for 2 days, on day 3 it was lighter, nothing overnight from day 3 to day 4 and then all of a sudden on day 4 part way through the morning I thought I was hemmoraghing! It was so heavy, tons of clots so I panicked and emailed my RE. Said as long as you are not light headed / feeling faint then it is totally normal OR as long as you are not soaking through one napkin an hour then its fine and to not worry about it.

By day 5 I had only light spotting and by day 6 it was done and over with.

I'm SO SO SO SORRY you are going through this :hugs: It sucks and it is NOT fair!!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks all, sorry for some reason Im not gettign notifications anymore from here? anyway the witch has nearly gone now, although this was a lot worse than last time, lots of pains and light headed etc. WIll wait until september to try again x


----------



## greekgirl

i was searching for some answers as to when my period will be starting and how my cycle might be affected after failed IVF. thanks for posting this. i am in day four from my bfn and am still waiting. hope it didn't screw up my cycle too much. :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

My period was very heavy after failed cycle. And it came full force in middle of night no warning. Imagine the surprise when I woke up. So sorry it didn't work.


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey greekgirl - my next cucle was one day late last time and pretty much been normal since but I am regular anyway x


----------



## greekgirl

i was regular- 29 day cycle- before IVF too but i am still waiting. i am thinking the hormones threw my cycle off track. :wacko: if i don't get my period by the end of the week i am calling my doctor. unless i get impatient...


----------



## Springy

Hi GreekGirl - the progesterone kept AF at bay for me and I didn't actually get a period till 4 days after stopping the progesterone. I don't know what this cycle will be like. AF is due around June 9th so we shall see how badly the IVF messed up my natural cycle!!!

ALl I know is since we started fertility treatments my cycle is ALL over the place and I can't really predict when AF will show up.


----------



## greekgirl

if i count thursday when i got my BFN and i stopped taking most hormones it's been 6 days. otherwise 5 and still no sign of her showing up. i have always been appreciative of my regular cycle but after years of trying it's kinda scary when she won't show. i am getting worried. 
springy, if yours is due june 9th then why are you already disappointed? don't you still have time left to see if IVF worked? correct me if i am wrong. i may have missed important info here...


----------



## Springy

Hi Greekgirl - my IVF failed at the start of May - BFN on May 6th. I stopped taking all the hormones on May 7th and the :witch: showed up on May 11th. So I was 4 full days post hormones when I started to bleed.

I am currently in the cycle after IVF and will be doing an FET with my next cycle which should start around June 9th. But I have found in the past when I do medicated cycles that the month after being on heavy drugs my cycle is super screwed up and seems to be very very long so who knows when this one will show up and allow me to start with the FET.


----------



## greekgirl

thanks for explaining. :flower: i hope AF shows soon and i hope the FET goes well and you become pregnant. i really really really hope you do. :hugs:


----------

